

A Thompson hack virus is found in the wild (2009) - platz
https://lists.owasp.org/pipermail/owasp-cincinnati/2009-August/000187.html

======
switch33
This sounds interesting. Does anyone have any more links explaining about just
how a compiler can even get infected?

Edit: Actually I just looked up and found these:

Some more background info analyzing a c compiler: <http://cm.bell-
labs.com/who/ken/trust.html>

How a compiler gets backdoored:
[http://scienceblogs.com/goodmath/2007/04/15/strange-loops-
de...](http://scienceblogs.com/goodmath/2007/04/15/strange-loops-dennis-
ritchie-a/)

A possible counter: <http://www.acsa-admin.org/2005/abstracts/47.html>

